# How to move a trailered boat by hand across the yard?



## mbrave100

So I just boat a EC Vantage  off the forum and had thought I would be able to configure my fence to store it on the side of my house, but even with a standard boat dolly, pushing this approximately 1,500 lbs is very hard on the concrete... The grass seems darn near impossible. Is anyone else out there moving a similar sized boat across a lawn by hand? Is this really possible?

I have found electric dollies on-line like the Parkit360, but they are expensive and have mixed reviews. Additionally, none of the videos involve going over a lawn.

Any and all advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## erikb85

Good excuse to buy a riding lawnmower. Hitch ball on the back, low gear, should move it easy.


----------



## DuckNut

A standard riding mower won't cut it. The tongue where you put the ball is not strong enough to hold that much weight.

I tried it with my JD and it simply bent the tongue down and the one I was moving was way less than the one in question.

Buy a Suzuki Samurai and put a high on it...you can probably buy one cheaper than a lawnmower.


----------



## erikb85

Samurai ftw


----------



## krash

mbrave100 said:


> So I just boat a EC Vantage  off the forum and had thought I would be able to configure my fence to store it on the side of my house, but even with a standard boat dolly, pushing this approximately 1,500 lbs is very hard on the concrete... The grass seems darn near impossible. Is anyone else out there moving a similar sized boat across a lawn by hand? Is this really possible?
> 
> I have found electric dollies on-line like the Parkit360, but they are expensive and have mixed reviews. Additionally, none of the videos involve going over a lawn.
> 
> Any and all advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


My neighbor uses his Quad and moves his bass boat and air-boat around all the time...


----------



## richg99

Any way you can set up a winch and some pulleys and just pull it into the space? 

Big, round, inflatable tires might help on the grass, but it would be a PIA to change out your trailer tires every time. Maybe some kind of big tire dolly?? These guys seem to have a lot of wheel gadgets.
http://www.wheeleez.com/


----------



## mbrave100

Thanks for the input folks. 

At first I was thinking, "riding lawn mower"... yeah right another purchase and larger footprint in the garage. But, then it started to make some good sense. Much of my fear with the electric dollies is that there will not be enough weight to get traction on the grass, but with the weight of the mower, the operator and the tongue weight problem solved! Unless of course as DuckNut points out, it is took much tongue weight for the mower. (BTW hey neighbor... I am in Valrico.)

As far as buying a Samurai, I think I could drive across the lawn in my minivan if that were going to be the solution, but for numerous reasons, the least of which is not wanting to drive my van onto my lawn or my neighbors lawn, I think that one is out.

Does anyone have experience with any of the electric dollies? Particularly moving across lawns?

Also, am I missing something when the manufacturers of 1500 lb boats/trailers... say they move this stuff across lawns all the time with just a regular boat dolly?

Thanks,
M


----------



## BMPDave2013

I use my 36v electric ezgo golf cart. Not much tongue weight on my Native 17 so I would think any riding mower would pull it also.


----------



## DuckNut

Do you live in one of those run by crabby old ladies and can't just leave it in the driveway?

Sounds like you have a narrow yard. What about diagonally in the garage?


----------



## mbrave100

DuckNut

I give my HOA until this Wed to have a letter to me... And yes my crabby old lady wants it out of the driveway.

Too many toys in the garage...


----------



## DuckNut

MOVE!!!


----------



## Gramps

Any chance you can build a small "path" that the jack can roll on? I'll be in similar situation soon, leaning towards a crushed/decomposed granite path from the driveway over to the "boat gate" and wye'ing off to the walk gate.

Not the same but you get the idea


----------



## mbrave100

Gramps said:


> Any chance you can build a small "path" that the jack can roll on? I'll be in similar situation soon, leaning towards a crushed/decomposed granite path from the driveway over to the "boat gate" and wye'ing off to the walk gate.
> 
> Not the same but you get the idea


Unfortunately no... As DuckNuts suggested moving may be my only alternative for keeping it in the driveway or putting a path in like the one you've shown. My neighborhood would never go for this. I am going to call some of the electric dolly companies... This must be doable. I am just surprised no one has chimed in as owning or having used one of these units in the past.


----------



## DuckNut

M,
Maybe we are missing something so I went back and reread.
Is this a situation where you wish to put the boat in the backyard but can't get back there because there is not enough room without going on the neighbors lawn or just not wanting to drive on your lawn?


----------



## LWalker

Thinking out of the box here....what about the condition of the trailer? Do the tires spin freely? Does it have brakes that could be partially locked up? 

I move my approx 3500lb bay boat with a tandem axle around on the front jack wheel fairly easily on level concrete. It gets backed into it's spot by hand every-time.


----------



## jmrodandgun

How about getting some extra reps in at the gym? Can some of your other "toys'" currently residing in the garage be moved to the side of the house where the boat is going? Storage units are another option, you could park it at a storage place for like a year before you equaled the cost of one of those electric dollys.

These things are cool and in the $400 range but it will take forever to move it across the yard.


----------



## Gramps

Duck - appears to be a challenge rolling the jackstand across the grass. ECC's, I've heard, are notoriously tongue heavy, something like 20% in lieu of the 10% benchmark. I'd guess it is either sinking or just very difficult to move across lush HOA approved St. Augustine grass.

M - Call the ECC shop for advice. They are very helpful, even to non-owners!


----------



## mbrave100

DuckNut The basic situation is that using a vehicle to place the boat in as tight a space as I need is not reasonable for me. Total clearance between the house and the fence is 9'6". The boat with trailer is 7'6". Having 1' on either side of the boat is not a margin of error I can do reasonably without taking out the house the fence or both not to mention the damage to the boat. Additionally, unless I want to remove part of my landscaping I will have to go into the neighbors yard a bit with the trailer or more than a bit if using a vehicle to navigate the landscaping bump out correctly.

Gramps I spoke with Kevin just before and after buying the boat. He said a regular boat dolly would be no problem to move it across the grass, but when I got one... holly crap! It was hard to move in the driveway let alone across the lawn. And while my lawn is not the dreaded matt of St. Augustine the Zyosia grass is certainly thinker than most any Bahia.

So Lwalker raises a question I must answer... Do the wheels spin freely? While there are no brakes on my trailer, I am not sure if there is something wrong with the bearings. Before I spend any money on this issue that needs to be checked!

As far as more reps at the gym, yes I could use that, but my son throws around 80lb dumbells and does 300+ squats... He couldn't budge it.

Thanks for all of the help folks! It really helps to see things I may be overlooking. I will let you know what I find.


----------



## krash

Another option I've seen is put a hitch on the front of your vehicle and push the trailer in.. much easier than backing.


----------



## fjmaverick

I doubt an electric dolly would be a good option. If youve ever used a fork lift or electric dolly on a slick surface you know you wont get very far


----------



## mbrave100

OK so the wheels on the trailer spin very nicely. Don't know whether to be happy about that or not. Would have been nice to just fix some bearings and have this problem solved. 

I did measure the weight at the trailer jack as 293 lbs. Is this how trailer tongue weight is measured? It is about 3 feet away from the tongue, but without something to go from the tongue to the scale how would I measure right at the tongue?

If I assume that the tongue weight is about 20% (293/1550) of the total trailer weight would this make it harder to push around?

Krash, I have to rule out driving our automobiles on the lawn. Won't be well received by my neighbor as his lawn would be involved to some extent.

M


----------



## mbrave100

fjmaverick said:


> I doubt an electric dolly would be a good option. If youve ever used a fork lift or electric dolly on a slick surface you know you wont get very far


I am talking to Brady at PowerMover and he is looking to build a monster of a dolly (6 wheels) to solve the issue. With a footprint of about 30 by 30 inches and a long but fold up handle it wouldn't take up too, too much space. He seems confident with that many tires it would work. He has stated that in the past on florida lawns he had success with 3 wheel models, but he recently had one unit that would not do the job. He made the situation right with the customer, but will from now on do more wheels to ensure they work....

I share your concern fjmaverick and wish these dolly companies would show video on surfaces like I am dealing with, but perhaps there is a reason they don't. I think tongue weight, surface traction, tires and number of tires all play a role. I just don't know the magic formula. Brady seems more knowledgeable than the others I have spoken to and he custom builds for the application.

May very well be the way I go and if I do, there will be video posted for others.

M


----------



## devrep

I used to live where I had to pull the Mitzi 17 I had at the time by hand from the driveway thru a gate into my back yard. I used one of these http://www.toolplanet.com/product/600-lb-Hand-Utility-Trailer-Dolly/trailer-hitch-and-tow It was a job and my son helped most of the time but got it done. I still have this dolly but don't have to use it anymore as I now have an acre yard.


----------



## Vertigo

I've used my riding mower to move a 22' boat around the yard. Reinforce the hitch if necessary, and make sure there's enough weight forward of the ball or else you might find the front of the mower lifted off the ground.


----------



## tailchaser16

I would move it once with the vehicle, driving on the grass once won't do anything. Put pavers down where the trailer will be and in its path in and out and all future moves you could use your hand dolly.


----------



## DuckNut

When my wife was looking for another house I told her my requirements.

I had only two: 1) must have enough land that I can drive a truck and trailer completely around the house and 2) enough land that I can take a leak in the yard without shaking hands with the neighbor while squirting.

I feel for you M...going to be tough to figure it out.


----------



## CurtisWright

I'd sell it and get a boat that fits your house or a house that fits your boat. If it's difficult to use you will never use it. What ever contraption you get will be a PITA no matter how expensive or motorized it is.

From my experience, the smaller the boat is the more it gets used. I use my solo more frequently than my 16'


----------



## richg99

I was just reminded of this old thread about how the Aussies move their boats for beach launching. I'd imagine that beach sand is more difficult to move around on then a good grassy yard might be.

Might give you yet another idea. regards, richg99


----------



## Travisloyd07

http://t.harborfreight.com/600-lb-h...898.html?utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/

I have used that. It works pretty good. I upgraded the tires to wheel barrow tires. Not saying it was easy but it worked. 

Other option is getting a welder to build you a hitch for your mower. Maybe on the front of your machine.


----------



## mbrave100

Thanks guys for the continued ideas. 

Curtis, I agree that if it is hard to use it won't get used as much as it should and that is why I have to figure this out. Not selling our house after 20 years for a boat and not selling this boat for a smaller one. I searched long and hard to figure out what boat was right for me and this one is a keeper!

Rich, thanks for the video/idea. That is really intriguing. I wonder if anyone has ever integrated that idea with a trailer lift? In other words having the spare on what is the trailer jack. The need to hoist an almost 300 lb tongue weight to get the trailer jack into the down position is probably more than I can do. Heck, I had a hard time lifting it a few inches to get it on the scale to measure the tongue weight. Nonetheless, a very intriguing idea.... Hmmmmmmm.....

Travis, you once again raise an idea that many varying opinions exist on. Can a lawn tractor actually handle this type of weight. Will the transmission hold up to the task. Still tempting and admittedly I am pausing on pulling the trigger on an expensive power dolly... Finding out what it means financially to own a boat.... 300 hour service, boat cover, etc... Luckily the letter has not yet come from my HOA and my neighbors have been very good about it. They have seen me dragging those yaks around for many years and have been more interested in congratulating me than in complaining.

I appreciate the continued interest from you all.

Regards,
M


----------



## DuckNut

M...does your tongue really weigh 300 lbs? Not good if it does.


----------



## mbrave100

DuckNut said:


> M...does your tongue really weigh 300 lbs? Not good if it does.


I put the front support wheel on a scale... 293 lbs is what it read with almost an empty tank of gas. Now it will weigh more.

Someone else wrote that East Capes are notoriously tongue heavy.


----------



## DuckNut

You need to readjust your boat and lighten that tongue.


----------



## richg99

DuckNut said:


> You need to readjust your boat and lighten that tongue.


Do as Ducknut says....and....is it possible that part of your issue in moving the boat around is due simply because your trailer has a very short tongue? 

I know that, when I extended the tongue on one of my boats, moving her around was much easier. 

If that was the case, a swing-away tongue is easy and inexpensive.


----------



## mbrave100

richg99 said:


> Do as Ducknut says....and....is it possible that part of your issue in moving the boat around is due simply because your trailer has a very short tongue?
> 
> I know that, when I extended the tongue on one of my boats, moving her around was much easier.
> 
> If that was the case, a swing-away tongue is easy and inexpensive.


Hey Guys,

I weighed the trailer at the trailer jack by putting the 3rd wheel on a scale. What exactly the tongue weight is I am not sure.

Anyway, I spoke with Kevin at East Cape yesterday before I pulled the trigger on the power dolly. Kevin as usual got back to me immediately and told me he has spoken to the trailer manufacturer many times. Ramlin manufactures these trailers custom for East Cape and the heavier tongue weight is done by design for stability at highway speeds based on RamLins experience. Ramlin also builds for Hells Bay and uses the same design principle.

It is amazing how great Kevin has been. When you consider I bought this boat from the original owner and not from East Cape, I am astounded at how responsive and great they are at helping me out with any and all questions. There have been many companies I have bought items from in the past that didn't treat me this well. I can see why East Cape was rated so highly in the threads on best skiff manufacturers, not just for the boat, but for the company.

Thanks for all of the ideas and input. I have had to make a decision to get that boat off of the driveway and Brady at http://www.powerdolly.co/ is the way I am going. There are 3 manufacturers in that market segment. Parkit360, PowerCaster, and Powermover (Brady). PowerCaster makes no pretense's about working on grass. Parkit360 is very expensive by comparison and when I spoke to them they only gave it a 90% likelihood of working, but encouraged me to order one anyway. When I asked for a reference to a user that uses off pavement he we clearly disenchanted with me and told me he would send me a contact and hasn't in over a week.

I will post on the electric dolly when I get it.

Regards,
M


----------

